# Cross compiling to gentoo/ppc



## ibidibi (Dec 4, 2008)

I've got FreeBSD running a mediaserver in my living room and a powerbook with gentoo for day to day use. I would like to get distcc to distribute the compiling load to the server to prevent unnecessary strain on my laptop.

I tried using crosstool (http://kegel.com/crosstool/crosstool-0.43/doc/crosstool-howto.html) to set up the compiler to target ppc, but it gets hung up on a 'patch' switch (-g, available in linux, but not freebsd as far as can tell).

Could somebody help me configure compilers to target my linux/ppc system?


----------

